# Best drugstore foundation OTHER than ...



## supermodella (Feb 5, 2010)

Revlon Colorstay. I was matched as a 178 at Sephora for MUFE but I have two reasons for not tolerating Revlon Colorstay. Neither 400 Caramel nor 410 Cappuccino match me perfectly, I picked up both and the Caramel is too light while the Cappuccino is too dark. Second, the smell is nauseating to me. I can't have it under my nose for long periods of time, because I put it on about an hour and a half ago and I had to wash it off because I was literally fighting becoming sick. I have a very sensitive sense of smell, haha.

So, does anyone have a go-to drugstore foundation that is long-lasting like Colorstay but doesn't have a noxious smell? Thanks!


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 6, 2010)

Revlon wasn't an exact match for me either and I agree, the smell is gross. You can try Maybelline for foundation, i've found them to be very lightweight on the skin but give good coverage. The only downside is that they tend to be more red based, not yellow.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Feb 6, 2010)

today my friend told me that maybelline's new dream liquid mousse foundation is amazing. i haven't gotten a chance to try it yet but i used to use the dream matte mousse and i loved it and used it for years.


----------



## m_3 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to agree with ShortnSassy, Maybelline Dream Liquid Mousse is wonderful, its lightweight and blends very easily. I love it.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 6, 2010)

I seen a list the other day of the current best ds buys and the foundation listed was L'Oreal's True Match. I've also read that Maybelline's Mineral Power liquid foundation contains ingredients very similar to highend products.

My fav is CS though lol I must be weird because I like it's smell and I'm one of those people that has to smell everything b4 I buy it. It just smells like plain sunscreen to me.

You should try Revlon Photoready too maybe. It has great reviews if you don't mind the bit of shimmer it has.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not a WoC, but I second L'oreal True Match. It's not a holy grail for me, but it's pretty close, and it has an AWESOME range of colors. I buy these little "samplers" at my local Rite Aid because people of various skintones model for me; they have the neutral, cool, and warm shade in each level. I use Level 2's neutral on me because it's neither super-pink nor super-yellow.


----------

